# Bitch in heat!!!!!!!!!!



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

Stauba is very swollen, though i haven't seen any blood yet, i believe she may be in her first heat!!! I Purchased a second crate to make sure she is apart from my 7 mo old male...i usually would keep one in, and have one out of the crate and just trade off who goes to work with me or who stays, just being extra cautious because i dont want to be another "Oops breeder" an know they should be completely separated. My huge concern is that she is INCREDIBLY energetic and has a huge prey drive. She needs constant exercise to be behaved. I know i have a neighbor about 1/4 mile down the street with an unaltered male lab that refuses to contain it (it follows us down the rd and then down the hiking trails when we go one walks, refuses to go away no matter what we yell at it, one time for almost a mile). im extra worried about taking stauba out on walks (or even exercising in the yard for that manor!!!) What do you guys do for exercise when your female is in heat? The fence around my yard is very easy to get around (those old farm style fences with the huge gaps that are about 3 1/2 ft tall). I'm going to keep her leashed when out but I dont think i'm strong enough to stop a male dog with motivation.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Maybe explain to the neighbor your dilemma and hope they are respectful? Other than that invest in some mace and use while walking if necessary


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

When our girl goes into heat she basically goes into quarantine with the 4 males we have in the house, everyone is crated and she is also put behind a door in her own room. Some males can and will break out of their crates, although none of our boys have given us any problems yet, but I like to have that second barrier to know that if I were to come home to a dog that had busted out- he'd have to go through another door. 

As far as exercise, we've always been lucky I guess in where we lived. When we lived in a townhouse community we just had to walk her around and never had any trouble with other dogs. Now we have a backyard with a good fence. 

You might look into driving her to another neighborhood for walks and get creative with indoor exercise. Tug doesn't usually take up a lot of space and can wear them out. Mental exercise is good too. Maybe step up some training or teach her some tricks. I also like those toys that keep them busy in the crate...invariably when Anka goes into heat, she spends a lot more time in her crate. She can't usually be trusted loose in the house with the boys in their crates. She flirts and it's horrid to watch her try to tease the poor boys which only makes them frustrated and angry with each other.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

I thought you were talking about my ex wife in the florida summer!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I was waiting for that kind of response- thanks for not disappointing!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Stosh said:


> I was waiting for that kind of response- thanks for not disappointing!


It's not even your thread, but I'm glad you weren't disappointed!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It is only three weeks. Do you really have to leave home to take her for walks? Do you have a fenced yard, could you throw a ball for her instead? 

I am not concerned about any male coming over and attacking my girl in front of me. I guess it could happen, but I have never seen this. 

However, if you must walk her during this time, it is much better to drive her somewhere and walk her there, otherwise, you will leave a scent trail to your front door and all the eligible bachelor's in the vacinity will hold vigil outside your hard when she gets close to ovulation.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Stosh, are you keeping an eye on the thread with a quirky title in the SchH section, too? :rofl:


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I am thinking the schutzhund post you are ref. to is mine lol


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

selzer said:


> It is only three weeks. Do you really have to leave home to take her for walks? Do you have a fenced yard, could you throw a ball for her instead?
> 
> I am not concerned about any male coming over and attacking my girl in front of me. I guess it could happen, but I have never seen this.
> 
> However, if you must walk her during this time, it is much better to drive her somewhere and walk her there, otherwise, you will leave a scent trail to your front door and all the eligible bachelor's in the vacinity will hold vigil outside your hard when she gets close to ovulation.


the fence is simple to jump over/go under and we cant alter it because the property is rented . otherwise, i'd love to just stay here.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

relayer said:


> i thought you were talking about my ex wife in the florida summer!!


lol!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Or, you could take her out on a long line.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I would carry mace as suggested...I also doubt anything would happen if she is with you walking on a leash....but good advice to not leave a trail to your door.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


> When our girl goes into heat she basically goes into quarantine with the 4 males we have in the house, everyone is crated and she is also put behind a door in her own room. Some males can and will break out of their crates, although none of our boys have given us any problems yet, but I like to have that second barrier to know that if I were to come home to a dog that had busted out- he'd have to go through another door.
> 
> As far as exercise, we've always been lucky I guess in where we lived. When we lived in a townhouse community we just had to walk her around and never had any trouble with other dogs. Now we have a backyard with a good fence.
> 
> You might look into driving her to another neighborhood for walks and get creative with indoor exercise. Tug doesn't usually take up a lot of space and can wear them out. Mental exercise is good too. Maybe step up some training or teach her some tricks. I also like those toys that keep them busy in the crate...invariably when Anka goes into heat, she spends a lot more time in her crate. She can't usually be trusted loose in the house with the boys in their crates. She flirts and it's horrid to watch her try to tease the poor boys which only makes them frustrated and angry with each other.


Thank you for the great advice! The crate i got for aschen today is incredibly durable, and since he's young i cant see him breaking out of it. If he starts acting up, he'll go in there and i'll take her out of her crate. Tug is a great idea, depends on the day though, because sometiems she just lets go of it and doesnt feel like tugging...she just wants me to throw it and theres not much run space in here. i can also look around other neighborhoods, or bring mace on the hiking trails, usually only little dogs that i could kick across the room (Figure of speech) hang out there lol. Its a bit past that male so i could park my car at the end of the rd i suppose, so she doesnt leave a trail.

another note;

i hate the lady that has that lab. He's a good boy, but hangs out in the rd alot (its a dead end that changes into the hiking trails, and not too busy, but still there's a chance he'll get hit). I've been thinking about just calling the police next time i see him out there/follows us, its bad cause he's jet black and out at night sometimes. She just yells at him and tells him to come back, and of course, he doesnt listen. At least hes not mean or jumpy i guess, but stauba gets nervous around some dogs, and im worried she may snap one day...though so far they sniff, then she walks away and stays to the other side of me ( with her ears down, i feel bad for her, she seems paranoid/annoyed )


----------

